# When does Spirit Halloween Re-Stock?



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anyone know when Spirit Halloween re-stocks and when they will add new stuff for the 2010 season? I didn't know if it was something that they don't update until closer to Halloween or if it is put up earlier in the year. I am really hoping they bring the zombie babies back. I didn't get one last year and I really want one.


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

Kim: Spirit monitors this forum under the username _SpiritHalloween.com _. You can wait for an answer, or direct your question directly...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Normally the items start appering on the website between end july and end of aug.They do add some small new stuff before then.I am excited to see what is offered this year.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing because I, too, missed out on the zombie babies.


----------



## Dungeon Keeper (Jan 15, 2010)

I would imagine a couple of months after Transworld (halloween trade show) giving them a couple months to fill orders. Tanswolrd is the last week of march.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Not sure if this is considered a zombie baby or not but if you are looking to buy a spinning head possessed baby (I know Spirit had carried this this past year), Things You Never Knew Existed has it in stock now. Movie of it in action also on site.


----------



## TAZ (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Spirit website is either whacky, or people grab stuff up almost immediately. I check the site twice a day for animated props and they'll have some at one time, gone the next, and back up again later. I think with such low stock numbers right now, coupled with the website not reliably updating to reflect whether the item is truly in stock, it's best to call in an order even if it says it's available on the website. I learned this last month when I ordered something that seemed to be in stock, but wasn't.

The latest grouping of animated props that was available was ok, but nothing new. Since I have so many of them now, I've become very choosy about what I'll buy. The only two I really want now is toxic zombie and reaper of souls. But at full price, it's very tough to purchase even if they were to restock them. Not only did I get spoiled with the 50% off sale, I really feel the animatronics aren't worth more than the cost at 50% off. It's kinda tough to justify 150 bucks or more plus 25 bucks shipping for these props. And I also want to have a budget for new ones that might come up. I get the feeling that not much new will be around this year. Just a feeling. We'll see.

My advise- call spirit directly to place an order. The website/stock updating is just too unreliable with such limited stock, and such quick buying.

Spirit- could you please solidly restock your animated props? They sell in a shot. The customer is out here. Please give us well stocked goodies to buy. Thank you!

Dan


----------



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

New products arrive on a regular basis throughout the year.

Just in the past few weeks, there are many of last year's animated props that have been re-stocked (very limited stock). 

The majority of the "2010" items should start arriving as early as March-May. June/July is a key time. That is when a lot of our EXCLUSIVE items begin to arrive.

Check our site often. We expect to make announcements here in the announcement section when our major shipments arrive.

Remember that some items sell out very quick.

Thank you.

Halloween Costumes - Childrens & Adult Halloween costume ideas available online on SpiritHalloween


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting! I suppose I'm part of the crowd that gets very impatient! However, I count five animated props on the website currently- pretty far from 'many'. I say five because if you go to purchase the floating assortment you find that nothing in size/type is available. These same five have been the only ones showing as of late. I truly hope it increases to 'many', as there's a bunch I'd like.

I DO check in often and I sure hope there's more offerings soon.

Dan


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes I thank you for the update as well. I will keep checking back regularly. There wasn't a Spirit Store very close to use this year so I didn't get to shop the 50% deals. It is so much more fun going to a store and getting the deals than sitting at home doing it online. But I am taking the day after Halloween off this year so I can make a long drive to a store if I have to. But I will be buying a zombie baby as soon as I see them back online!

Ghost of Spookie - thanks for posting that. I do like that baby but I really want the little girl from Spirit, I think her name was Demonica. Plus the ones on spirit were a little cheaper. Thanks for the site though, I will have to check out some of the other stuff on there.


----------



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

Even if you plan on shopping in one of our local stores, you always need to make sure to check out our site on a regular basis. As the season approaches, there are some products that are ONLY available online.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Looking forward to your new selection of animated lifesize props for this year.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

SpiritHalloween.com said:


> Even if you plan on shopping in one of our local stores, you always need to make sure to check out our site on a regular basis. As the season approaches, there are some products that are ONLY available online.


Hallow and I just want to say how GREAT the Spirit stores were in the Cincinnati area this past season!

The set up of the entire store environment - especially of the forest scene and the cabin insets where Michael Myers and several other full figure props stood with Try Me buttons, was a great way to show off the props and also to inspire how to set up a scene for those of us looking for a few quick visual ideas. The staff members were very enthusiastic and even went so far as to call other Spirit stores to help see if something they were out of could be held at another store. 

The coupons and discounts helped us make purchases where otherwise we would have walked away. I hope those discount opportunities will again be offered in the 2010 season and be usable for longer time frames. 

In addition - customer service was great. No pushy sales people and yet still happy to help when needed. Plus, anything that didn't live up to expectations was willingly exchanged. The post-Halloween sales made for some great "scores" as well!

I can't speak for other area stores - but I am really looking forward to new items and getting into the Spirit at our Cincinnati Spirit stores!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

We had a massive, and I mean MASSIVE Spirit store by us this past season...and I missed it!! I only found it for the day after sale and by then it was ravaged. I'll be looking for it this year! I can only hope it returns to that spot. HUGE, it was.

Dan


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Just a heads up- Spirit got some stock going on animatronics and such. They had a LOT- 4 pages worth, and then most sold out quickly. Take a peek to see what's what now.

I just could not, no matter how hard I tried, resist the toxic zombie barrel prop. I've been waiting for that one for months and it finally came in. The catch is it's 30 bucks in shipping! Good grief! That damn box better be truly oversized for that money! I was gonna pass and pick it up at a spirit store this halloween and save on shipping, but I had to make it mine...now. I think I bought the only one they had cause now it's gone. I hope this prop is worth it. I've been jones'ing for the thing since last season. Anybody have one?

Btw- a tip when spirit shopping- look at the video section. They almost always have a couple of props there hiding that don't show up in the animated section.

Dan


----------

